# Meringue Cookies - Powdered Food Color



## bumblebee (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm a home baker. I've been experimenting with various flavors of meringue cookies but now what to try making some in various colors. I ordered some powdered food colors which I can't wait to try. I'm having trouble finding recipes using powdered food color so I'm not sure how much to add. The recipe I use most frequently calls for 3 egg whites and 3/4 cup of sugar. Also, when is the best time to start beating in the colored powder? Thanks for any help!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Generally, you can use powdered coloring in just about any recipe that calls for food coloring. In my experience, the best time to add the color is just after the egg whites become foamy. 

Powdered coloring is very concentrated. A little goes a long, long way, far more than liquid coloring. The same with coloring paste. But, if you are going for deep and intense colors, powdered coloring and coloring pastes are the way to go.


----------



## bumblebee (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I successfully used the powered coloring and my mint meringue cookies with chocolate chips appear to have been a success. Just in time for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

bumblebee said:


> Thanks for your help. I successfully used the powered coloring and my mint meringue cookies with chocolate chips appear to have been a success. Just in time for St. Patrick's Day!


Excellent! Glad to hear it.


----------

